# Fuente estabilizada con MOSFET



## agustinzzz (Feb 26, 2007)

Aqui dejo el esquematico de una fuente que se cruzo por mi vida y me parecio un diseño bastante bueno.
Les comento que la arme y pude extraer de alla 12 A sin que se calienten demasiado los FET.
Supongo que intercalando un potenciometro en la rama de la resistencia de 11K se puede llegar a variar un poco la tension a la salida.
La potencia del transformador depende de la carga que se desee utilizar, siempre recordando que los FET pueden manejar hasta como 40 A si estan bien disipados. El puente rectificador depende tambien de la carga a colocar.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Feb 28, 2007)

Muy bueno, justo lo que andaba buscando, gracias, y un saludo grande.

PD: creo que se deberia mover a "Fuentes de Alimentacion"


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

Fue movido al foro de fuentes de alimentación porque considero que es un buen esquema y  este foro es muy visitado.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola juanpastsierra, creo que no, si te fijas bien dice:

 	Documentación, circuitos y esquemas
Artículos técnicos, notas de aplicación, diagramas circuitales, y demás documentos de interés enviados por nuestra comunidad.


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

Por ahora el tema se queda en este foro pero si veo que no tiene mucho interés y se empieza a perder entre los otros post será movido al foro de documentación.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 2, 2007)

Reubicado al foro documentación.

Saludos


----------



## carotaborda (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola,

me preguntaba si podría reemplazar los mosfets por IRFP250N? de cuanta corriente sería la salida si el transformador es de 5A y 115V ? de cuanto vatiaje deben ser las  resistencias y eso del capacitor que dice 4 x4700.. se ponen cuatro en paralelo o como es?

gracias.


----------



## efs70 (Ene 4, 2010)

Muy buen circuito... ahorita, si quiero hacer esta fuente regulable para utilizarla en un banco de trabajo... que sugerencia me harian... Tengo mas MOSFET que transistores de potencia y si ya me voy hacer una para trabajar estaria fino utilizar MOSFET...

Gracias...


----------



## radni (Ene 4, 2010)

Para mi gusto no es una buena fuente para usarla como fuente de banco pues no posee ningún circuito de proteccion o sea al primer corto pffffffff se quema . revienta, explota .


----------



## efs70 (Ene 4, 2010)

Tienes razon... pero existen varias maneras de proteccion contra cortocircuito, lo que sucede es que no he trabajado mucho con mosfet a no ser reparando UPS y me gustaría ver como podria hacer variable la salida... quedaría una fuente universal, para lo que necesites hacer en dependencia de lo que te entre al taller... Lo que si es cierto que esos mosfet, te permiten trabajar con grandes corrientes, creo que son como hasta 50A, son faciles de encontrar contra los transitores convencionales para esas corrientes y de ahi la idea... si alguien puede ayudarme con la solucion, perfecto... no obstante... ya estoy pensando como hacerlo y de seguro si lo logro primero, lo pondre a dispocición...

Gracias...!!!


----------



## romeroberto (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro vi el diseño de la fuente y me parecio bastante bueno, solamente tengo una pregunta, es necesario el transformador a la entrada?, si fuese muy necesario, como se podria sustituir para reducir el costo, lo que pasa es que estoy pensando utlizar esta fuente para alimentar un motor y su controlador, pero nos preocupa el costo de la fuente, saludos. muy buen foro.

Alguien que haya armado esta fuente, que requerimientos del transformador (o inductor) seleccionaron??


----------

